# The Ultimate Review



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

Spoiler: READ THIS



The premise is this thread is simple. Somebody posts a review on this thread, then it gets put in the thread in the correct section.

Use this format to post a review:


Spoiler: Format



Name:
Price:
Magnets: # of settings, how to adjust?
Tensions: How to adjust?
Springs: How to adjust?
Speed: How fast?
Stability: How stable?
Additional notes: How do the magnets feel/How strong, How much locking, Corner Cutting, feel, etc.

@Your Username

Note: You can make any additional notes (or even none) you want. If a particular note would be better in it's own section (magnets:, screws:, etc.), please make it it's own section.

Note #2: You don't have to perfectly follow the format. Try to stay very close, though.

Yet Another Note: I know this goes without saying, but you can choose how to format lube reviews.







Spoiler: If You Don't Like Someone's Review



If you don’t like someone’s review, you can post what you think should change along with what and where the review is. If enough people agree (through likes or otherwise), it will get changed.

You can also just post another review, and both reviews will be displayed.



Random note: I accidentally deleted this halfway through and have had to rewrite it .

Thanks to @WarriorCatCuber for inspiring this. Here's the post.





Spoiler: Hardcore, Brutal Reviews That Give No Mercy






Spoiler: Rubik's Brand Mini



Price: $5 on amazon
Shades: stickered
Magnets: nonexistent
Speed: Can not turn
Stability: Very stable, the only good thing about the cube.
Corner Cutting: Struggles to do 0 degrees cornercutting
Pops: Never pops
Corner twisting: no
Lock ups: The only thing this cube will ever do, it might be quiet but you will want to throw this cube in a volcano after only 1 solve, it can barely do any turns.
This cube scarred me for life and it ruins the name of mini cubes. I can't see how anyone would want to buy this trash.
@AGuy27





Spoiler: unkown branded promotional mario+rabbids invasion picture cube from KZone (an australian/new zealand kids magazine)



price: you can't give a price to pain
stabilitly: you had to bring this up didn't you?
cornercutting: i wish this had sticker so then i could peel them off and actually solve this stupid piece of trash!

rating: 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

its even better than the unkown fake rubiks brand!

if you want to quit, get one of it here

@DerpBoiMoon





Spoiler: SpeedSolving Community



Summry: A bunch of kids wantin better prices

@DerpBoiMoon

Summary: A bunch of kids wanting better prices that can't spell

@ProStar





Spoiler: Rubik's 3x3 (1980s)



Price: $999.99 + shipping and handling from me
Shades: Black, with an unusual color scheme
Magnets: None
Tensions: None
Springs: None
Speed: _______*cube*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________*sloth*
Stability: Unbelievably stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is slightly over 0.1 degrees, reverse corner cutting is a little under 0 degrees
Pops: Doesn't pop. At all.
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.

Before/After Setup: OOTB, the cube sucks. After hours of setup, which included adding magnets, springs, lube, and a proper color scheme, the cube sucked and I was poor.

@ProStar





Spoiler: Rubik's Candy Cube 3x3



Price: $2.76 + $3.97 shipping + tax on Amazon (not prime eligible)
Shades: Black with tiles
Magnets: None
Tensions: None
Springs: None
Speed: Doesn't turn
Stability: Unbelievably stable
Corner Cutting: Doesn't turn
Pops: The entire red layer pops off constantly
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.
Candy holding ability: Top notch

Notes: The inside is metal, so the candy will be rattling around.

Before/After Setup: OOTB, the cube has a serious popping problem. The entire red side would constantly just fall off. After extensive setup, I was unable to fix the problem. Trying duct tape soon.

@ProStar





Spoiler: LingAo Clock



Price: $9.99
Shades: Clear with blue inserts
Magnets: Trash
Tensions: Trash
Springs: Trash
Pins: Trash
Speed: Trash
Stability: Trash
Candy holding ability: Trash, candy cube is much better. The clock usually stops working when I put candy in it

Overall Thoughts: Trash

@ProStar





Spoiler: Unknown Brand Fake Rubiks Brand Cube



literraly the worst thing in the world and i prefer a rubiks brand over
Price: $*∞* USD + shipping
Speed: So fast it can turn faster than gan x! it turns so fast it looks like it doesn't even turn (i wonder why)
Stablity: Most stable cube ive ever seen! it pops only like when you try to turn, which is much better than a gts3m
Corner cutting: it's so amazing the cube actually makes me feel like cutting the corner

I recommend this to anyone who wants to quit cubing, definately for cubers.

@DerpBoiMoon








Spoiler: Cube Shops






Spoiler: dailypuzzles.com.au



Pro's
Good customer service, ships fast?

Con
Lack of stock





Spoiler: SpeedCube.com.au



Pro's
Sells stickers
stocks almost any puzzle
Good reward system
Cheap prices
Good customer service

Con's
They always discontinue customline for some reason








Spoiler: Lube






Spoiler: Traxxas 30K



Price: £7 at Amazon for a 50cc bottle
Example cube: Moyu Aolong v2
After lubing: Became much smoother, slightly faster, and also cornercut better, like 50-55 degrees, and line to line reverse. Would recommend. If you want to slow down your puzzle, go with 50K. If you want to speed it up, go with 10K. If you just want improved cornercutting, slightly more speed, and smoothness, to with this.

@PetrusQuber








Spoiler: 2x2






Spoiler: Gan 251m



Price: 35AUD
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Many options (general gan stuff)
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Quite unstable but magnets help
Note: I use this as my main ever since I lost my Valk2m and I can achieve my average with this cube. It is very fast but slightly uncontrollable, and overall I would say that this is my favourite 2x2 since my Cubicle labs xinghen m which disappeared about 6 months ago.

@alexiscubing





Spoiler: Wuxia M



Price: $24
Magnets: Very weak, barley noticeable
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Moderate
Stability: Meh
Additional notes: Terrible on loose tensions, ok corner cutting, bad on tight and medium tensions, DO NOT GET THIS CUBE

@Cubingcubecuber





Spoiler: Gan 249 v2 M



Price: $18
Magnets: Very strong and bumpy
Tensions: GES, only one though
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Slow/Medium
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Very small, frosted plastic is slippery.

@Cubingcubecuber





Spoiler: Zhanlang M



Price: $16
Magnets: Weak
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Fine
Additional notes: Really really smooth

@Cubingcubecuber





Spoiler: Yupo V2 M



Price: $7
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Moderate
Additional notes: Light, good corner cutting

@Cubingcubecuber





Spoiler: Weipo M



Price: $27
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Moderate/Fast
Stability: Pretty stable
Additional notes: Really good for older cubers

@Cubingcubecuber





Spoiler: Valk 2 M



Name: Valk 2M
Price: $20
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Unscrewing the screws and physically swapping the springs
Speed: Moderate/Fast
Stability: Exceptionally stable
Additional notes: Very heavy feeling

@Cubingcubecuber


Price: $18.95 on SCS with discount codes
Shades: Black or Stickerless
Magnets: Light or Strong(1 setting for each type of cube)
Tensions: Screws (duh)
Springs: (dunno)
Speed: Vroom vroom
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is over 45 degrees, reverse corner cutting is a little under 45 degrees
Pops: Doesn't pop, it's a ball core
Corner twisting: Occasionally corner twists, you won't have to worry about DNFs though.

@ProStar





Spoiler: YJ MGC 2x2



Price: $10
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Unscrewing the screws and physically swapping the springs
Speed: Medium
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Exceptional corner cutting

@Cubingcubecuber


Price: 9.95 USD
Magnets: There are 2 settings, to change you need to take out the stock ones
Tensions: To adjust tensions, use a screwdriver
Springs: Take out the screw get other springs insert put back in screw
Speed: Very fast, a little too fast for me(I just started 2x2)
Stability: The cube constantly corner twists and has popped (though it's still on the loose stock tensions)
Additional notes: The cube has great effortless cornercuting, and hardly locks. The magnets feel like the GT3M which is fairly strong. It's a great budget cube for beginners and advanced 2x2 solvers.

@DerpBoiMoon








Spoiler: 3x3






Spoiler: Little Magic



Speed: Fast
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Average
Note: Horrible sticker quality. Plz get stickerless.

@Parity Nightmare





Spoiler: MF3RS2



Speed: Slow
Stability: Flexible
Corner Cutting: Good
Note: MF3RS3 is the same thing but faster maybe you want that.
@Parity Nightmare





Spoiler: YuLong V2 M



Speed: Average
Stability: Average
Corner Cutting: Average
Note: This is the only cube with magnets. Very cool if you want to try magnets

@Parity Nightmare





Spoiler: GAN 356 X Numerical IPG



Price: A lot of money
Magnets: 4 different setting (null,weak,medium,strong)
Tensions: Cannot be changed
Spring: Take out center cap take out spring, swap
Speed: Fast
Stability: Has anti-pop and no corner twists
Note: I don't actually like it, I prefer the GTS3M over it

@DerpBoiMoon





Spoiler: Rubik's Brand 2.0



Price: £10 in most stores
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws but can’t adjust
Springs: Can’t take out
Speed: Medium
Stability: Never pops, never cornertwists
Side notes: Horrible crunchy noise after breaking in, almost no cornercutting, don’t buy if you’re a speedcuber.

@PetrusQuber





Spoiler: Moyu Aolong v2



Price: £14 at KewbzUk
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws, unscrew with screw driver
Springs: Unscrew screw, take out springs
Speed: Medium
Stability: Never pops and cornertwists rarely under good tensions
Sidenotes: Cornercutting is pretty good, standard for cubes back in the day. 45ish, around 25 reverse. Lube makes it better. Sounds fine.

@PetrusQuber





Spoiler: YJ Yulong V2 M



Price: $7.60 on The Cubicle with discount code
Shades: Black or Stickerless (Bright)
Magnets: Weak, probably could be a bit stronger tbh
Speed: Not extremely fast, not slow either
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is not great, probably 30-35 degrees, reverse corner cutting is ok, maybe like 25-30
Pops: Never pops on factory tensions
Corner twisting: I've used it for 2 months amd only got 1 corner twist
Lock ups: It locks up a bit but it isnt a huge problem

@ChocoBlocko





Spoiler: GAN 356 XS



Price: 59.95 USD
Magnets: 3 settings, adjustable on the edges
Tensions: Numerical
Springs: Numerical
Speed: Medium
Stability: Very Stable

@WarriorCatCuber





Spoiler: Valk 3 Elite



Price: 44.95 USD
Magnets: Magnetic center caps, centers and edges. 3 settings, adjustable by changing the center caps
Tensions: Screws
Springs: You can change the springs (3 settings), but you must take the screws out every time
Speed: Medium
Stability: Pretty Stable
Additional notes: Bad M-Slices

@WarriorCatCuber





Spoiler: MGC Elite



Price: 19.95 USD
Magnets: 2 settings, adjustable on the edges
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Numerical
Speed: Fast
Stability: Not Very Stable
Additional Notes: Smooth, magnets are weak (but proportional to the cube)
@WarriorCatCuber





Spoiler: Weilong WR/GTS3 M



Price: 29.95 USD
Magnets: WR: Weak (1 setting), GTS3: Strong (1 setting)
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Numerical
Speed: Fast
Stability: Extremely stable
Additional Notes: Crunchy

@WarriorCatCuber





Spoiler: Weilong GTS2 M



Price: £23 at KewbzUK
Magnets: Light, can’t adjust
Tensions: Screwdriver
Springs: Unscrew screw, take spring out
Speed: Extremely fast
Stability:Almost never lockups pretty much, no pops, one or two corner twists in several thousand solves. All lockups or catches are from my inaccuracy.
Sidenotes: When lubed cornercutting around 50-55, reverse 30. Really fast, magnets are fine, heavier ones wouldn’t fit the light turning style. Light and airy cube.

@PetrusQuber





Spoiler: Valk Power M



Valk Power M
Price: £28 at KewbzUK
Magnets: Medium-Heavy, can’t adjust
Tensions: Screwdriver
Springs: Unscrew screw, take spring out
Speed: Fast enough, not uber fast, but good
Stability: Really stable. A pretty blocky cube, very controllable with the medium speed and magnets. You’ll never overshoot with this or lockup pretty much. No pops so far, corner twists seem impossible to so in a solve, doing it physically is pretty hard
Sidenotes: Cornercutting a standard 50ish for effective use, reverse line to line. Nice for
people who don’t like the super fast, light uncontrollable cubes. Heavier than most, but not too noticeable.

@PetrusQuber








Spoiler: 4x4






Spoiler: Aosu WRM



Price: 64 in Australia, 42.99 in america
Magnets: about medium, most importanantly suits the way the cube turns
Tensions: easy to change, can't go wrong with a classic screw.
Size: 59 mms, perfect size for me, a lot nice than my 61 mm GTS2M
Speed: About medium, not extremely fast or slow. Its my friends so its not setup the way I would set it up.
Stability: Its a modern cube, doesn't pop, Corner cutting is pretty good, no corner twists
Feeling: Clicky, not as bubbly as the GTS2M, still bubbly, sound is quite high pithced,
Note: I haven't used this extensively, but Feliks uses it and I can tell it is a very good puzzle. personally I prefer the GTS2M over this. If there was a puzzle that felt like a Gts2m but was the size of the WRM I would main it without a thought

@gan 356 X





Spoiler: QiYi Thunderclap Mini (60 mm)



Price: $12.95 on SCS
Shades: Black, White, Stickerless
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws, pop of the center caps to tension
Springs: Working ones
Speed: Good
Stability: Good
Corner Cutting: Corner cuts 1 3/4 cubies, reverse corner cutting about 1/2 a cubie
Pops: I've had a couple pops, but should be okay if you aren't rough
Corner twisting: Haven't had a corner twist yet
Lockups: I do have some lockups, but part of that is probably my lack of setting it up

@ProStar





Spoiler: Valk 4 M (Strong)



Price: 39.95 USD
Magnets: No settings/adjustments
Tensioning: screw
Springs: Take out the screw, take off the original springs, put new springs on screw, screw the screw p) back into the core
Speed: Perfect for me, but maybe too slow for others
Stability: Very good
Additional notes: Magnets are stronger on the middle layers than outers

@BenChristman1





Spoiler: MF4S 4x4



Price: £9 on KewbzUK
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screw and springs, pry away center pieces, adjust with screwdriver
Springs: Unscrew screw, take out center pieces, pull out centre tube with springs in
Speed: Slow-medium
Stability: No corner twists or pops so far
Sidenotes: It’s fine as a beginner puzzle, just be aware speed is not great, factory tensions are pretty tight, and corner cutting is not the best. But cut it some slack. It’s nine pounds.

@PetrusQuber








Spoiler: 5x5






Spoiler: Valk 5 M



Price: 49.95 USD
Magnets: No settings/adjustments
Tensioning: screw
Springs: Take out the screw, take off the original springs, put new springs on screw, screw the screw p) back into the core
Speed: Perfect for me, but maybe too slow for others
Stability: Very good
Additional notes: Basically feels like the Valk 4





Spoiler: MGC 5x5



Price 34.00 AUD from Daily Puzzles or 21.99 from The cubicle. Amazing for what you get
Shades: Amazing, easy to distinguish, these new MGC shades might be my favourite I have seen
Magnets: Uncustomisable, medium to strong, inners slightly stronger
Tensions: Classic screw, spring and washer. Easy enough to adjust if you have patience. Its a 5x5 anyway
Springs: Comes with extra set of springs and washers, I have mine lubed with weight 5
Speed: Pretty fast whilst remaining controllable. Again inners slightly slower
Stability: Pretty stable, I have my MGC tightening about half a turn or so, even then it forward corner cuts a piece and a half on tighter tensions. Hasn't popped in all my time with it
Corner twisting: Doesn't happen on big cubes
Feel: Faster than the MGC 6x6, bubbly, crispy, but not so much as its bigger brother. Feels quite snappy on the outer layers. This is how it feels OOTB with factory lube. I will lube with my own setup after my comp

One thing that I do find slightly troublesome is that it does catch a bit when I am turning, but that is not common and is probably because I am not great at big cubes

Overall thoughts: Great cube, amazing price, my collection is filling with MGCs. 9.5/10.

@GAN 356 X





Spoiler: Yuxin Cloud 5x5



Price: $8.51 on SCS with discount code JPerm
Shades: Stickerless
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws, pop of the center cap to tension
Springs: Working ones
Speed: Good
Stability: Good
Corner Cutting: Corner cuts 1 cubie, reverse corner cutting isn't great
Pops: Typically won't pop, unless you are very inaccurate with turning and try to force big corner cuts
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.

@ProStar
Personal note from @ProStar to Dylan and Cameron: I expect that advertising royalty check in the mail soon.








Spoiler: 6x6



Nothing here





Spoiler: 7x7



Nothing here





Spoiler: Pyraminx






Spoiler: Shengshou Mr. M Pyraminx



Price: 9USD, 15AUD
Magnets: Strong but nice
Tensions: Easy to change
Size: Average pyra size (good)
Stability: Really good but tips fall off 1 in 20 solves.
Feeling: Really smooth and nice
Note: The frosted feeling looks weird but helps a lot with gripping the puzzle, I prefer practicing on this to the bell and am getting better stackmat times because picking up the puzzle is great. I average 4 on it compared to 4.5 on the bell.








Spoiler: Megaminx






Spoiler: Galaxy v2M mega



Price: $30
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Medium/Slowish
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Smooth, good corner cutting

@Cubingcubecuber








Spoiler: Square-1






Spoiler: YLM Squan M



Price: $10
Magnets: Strong/Medium(I added magnets into the edges)
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Stable
Additional notes: Bad corner cutting, great edge cutting

@Cubingcubecuber








Spoiler: Skewb






Spoiler: Cyclone Boys Magnetic Skewb



Price : 9.95 USD
Magnets : Strong magnets, are noticeable while solving
Springs : No adjustable springs
Tensions : No adjustable tensions. Can't get the corner caps off
Speed : Turns very fast
Stability : Doesn't really feel stable
Extra notes : Corner cuts right under 45. Try 45 or over, and it will pop. I would recommend this cube, but you have to be ready not to have any costumisation

@WarriorCatCuber








Spoiler: Clock






Spoiler: Lingao Clock



Price : 9.95 USD
Magnets : No magnets (I should add some the pins always fall lol)
Springs : No adjustable springs
Tensions : No adjustable tensions
Speed : Now that I added cherry bomb lubricant, it turns fast
Stability : You can't really have stability on clock
Additional notes : The pins lock up a lot, I would not recommend it. It looks like something you'd buy at the dollar store. The shell could easily crack, you must be careful. You should probably buy a custom or angstrom clock if you want to be any good. Very disappointed.

@WarriorCatCuber


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Valk 2 M

Price: $18.95 on SCS with discount codes
Shades: Black or Stickerless
Magnets: Light or Strong(1 setting for each type of cube)
Tensions: Screws (duh)
Springs: (dunno)
Speed: Vroom vroom
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is over 45 degrees, reverse corner cutting is a little under 45 degrees
Pops: Doesn't pop, it's a ball core
Corner twisting: Occasionally corner twists, you won't have to worry about DNFs though.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

Name: YJ MGC 2x2
Magnets: There are 2 settings, to change you need to take out the stock ones
Tensions: To adjust tensions, use a screwdriver
Springs: Take out the screw get other springs insert put back in screw
Speed: Very fast, a little too fast for me( I just started 2x2)
Stability: The cube constantly corner twists and has popped (though it's still on the loose stock tensions)
Additional notes: The cube has great effortless cornercuting, and hardly locks. The magnets feel like the GT3M which is fairly strong. It's a great budget cube for beginners and advanced 2x2 solvers
Price: $19.99 on DailyPuzzles.com.au

@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

I changed the format a little. The existing ones are fine, though.


> If a particular note would be better in it's own section (magnets:, screws:, etc.), please make it it's own section.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Valk 5 M:
> Magnets: No settings/adjustments
> Tensioning: screw
> Springs: Take out the screw, take off the original springs, put new springs on screw, screw the screw p) back into the core
> ...


Remember the price.

Edit: Thanks for all of the activity so far!


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 22, 2020)

sorry i fixed my review


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 22, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Name : Cyclone boys magnetic skewb
> Magnets : Strong magnets, are noticeable while solving
> Springs : No adjustable springs
> Tensions : No adjustable tensions. Can't get the corner caps off
> ...


I could get the corners off of mine. Maybe you are using the corner corners, not the center corners?


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Speed: Vroom vroom


That made me laugh XD.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe you could add a lube section too, for like Mystic, DNM-37, Martian, etc.
> 
> I’ll do all the cubes I have when I have time, and maybe Traxxas 30K if you add Lubes.


Done.


Etotheipi said:


> That made me laugh XD.


Same


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Rubik's 3x3 (1980s)

Price: $999.99 + shipping and handling from me
Shades: Black, with an unusual color scheme
Magnets: None
Tensions: None
Springs: None
Speed: _______*cube*__________________________________________________________________________________________________________*sloth*
Stability: Unbelievably stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is slightly over 0.1 degrees, reverse corner cutting is a little under 0 degrees
Pops: Doesn't pop. At all.
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.

Before/After Setup: OOTB, the cube sucks. After hours of setup, which included adding magnets, springs, lube, and a proper color scheme, the cube sucked and I was poor.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Rubik's Candy Cube 3x3

Price: $2.76 + $3.97 shipping + tax on Amazon (not prime eligible)
Shades: Black with tiles
Magnets: None
Tensions: None
Springs: None
Speed: Doesn't turn
Stability: Unbelievably stable
Corner Cutting: Doesn't turn
Pops: The entire red layer pops off constantly
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.
Candy holding ability: Top notch

Notes: The inside is metal, so the candy will be rattling around.

Before/After Setup: OOTB, the cube has a serious popping problem. The entire red side would constantly just fall off. After extensive setup, I was unable to fix the problem. Trying duct tape soon.



PetrusQuber said:


> I hear it isn’t too bad, but the mass produced ones were.



Mine is worse than those dollar store cubes with the playing card logos on them


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Another review for the LingAo clock

Price: $9.99
Shades: Clear with blue inserts
Magnets: Trash
Tensions: Trash
Springs: Trash
Pins: Trash
Speed: Trash
Stability: Trash
Candy holding ability: Trash, candy cube is much better. The clock usually stops working when I put candy in it

Overall Thoughts: Trash


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 22, 2020)

MGC 5x5
Price 34.00 AUD from Daily Puzzles or 21.99 from The cubicle. Amazing for what you get
Shades: Amazing, easy to distinguish, these new MGC shades might be my favourite I have seen
Magnets: Uncustomisable, medium to strong, inners slightly stronger
Tensions: Classic screw, spring and washer. Easy enough to adjust if you have patience. Its a 5x5 anyway
Springs: Comes with extra set of springs and washers, I have mine lubed with weight 5
Speed: Pretty fast whilst remaining controllable. Again inners slightly slower
Stability: Pretty stable, I have my MGC tightening about half a turn or so, even then it forward corner cuts a piece and a half on tighter tensions. Hasn't popped in all my time with it
Corner twisting: Doesn't happen on big cubes
Feel: Faster than the MGC 6x6, bubbly, crispy, but not so much as its bigger brother. Feels quite snappy on the outer layers. This is how it feels OOTB with factory lube. I will lube with my own setup after my comp

One thing that I do find slightly troublesome is that it does catch a bit when I am turning, but that is not common and is probably because I am not great at big cubes

Overall thoughts: Great cube, amazing price, my collection is filling with MGCs. 9.5/10

Gan 356 X


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Rubik's 3x3 (1980s)
> 
> Price: $999.99 + shipping and handling from me
> Shades: Black, with an unusual color scheme
> ...





ProStar said:


> Rubik's Candy Cube 3x3
> 
> Price: $2.76 + $3.97 shipping + tax on Amazon (not prime eligible)
> Shades: Black with tiles
> ...


Amazing. There is now a joke section in 3x3 (while I know these aren't jokes, mere mortals won't understand). Just remember your name at the end.

Edit: Do you want joke sections in other puzzles' sections?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> as a serious popping problem. The entire red side would constantly just fall off. After extensive setup, I was unable to fix the problem. Trying duct tape soon.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> I could get the corners off of mine. Maybe you are using the corner corners, not the center corners?


how ? I took the cube apart to make sure they were the right corners.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

Made another change regarding the actual posts. Please do this now (only if I've liked it).


> Once I (@brododragon) have liked your review, deleted it (unless you're especially attached to it). You don't have to delete anything that's not a review. It just helps me keep things clean and keeps comments from getting drowned out.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Fixed
> 
> Also the 2x2 reviews don’t have names.


Fixed


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

I vote you make a section called "Hardcore, brutal reviews that give no mercy" and put the candy cube, clock, and old rubiks brans reviews I did in there 


Yuxin Cloud 5x5

Price: $8.51 on SCS with discount code JPerm
Shades: Stickerless
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws, pop of the center cap to tension
Springs: Working ones
Speed: Good
Stability: Good
Corner Cutting: Corner cuts 1 cubie, reverse corner cutting isn't great
Pops: Typically won't pop, unless you are very inaccurate with turning and try to force big corner cuts
Corner twisting: Never corner twists.


To Dylan and Cameron: I expect that advertising royalty check in the mail soon


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 22, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> MGC 5x5
> Price 34.00 AUD from Daily Puzzles or 21.99 from The cubicle. Amazing for what you get
> Shades: Amazing, easy to distinguish, these new MGC shades might be my favourite I have seen
> Magnets: Uncustomisable, medium to strong, inners slightly stronger
> ...





brododragon said:


> Made another change regarding the actual posts. Please do this now (only if I've liked it).


Can you change the review so it says my username down the bottom? I forgot to add it. tThanks


----------



## brododragon (Jan 23, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Can you change the review so it says my username down the bottom? I forgot to add it. tThanks



Fixed.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I vote you make a section called "Hardcore, brutal reviews that give no mercy" and put the candy cube, clock, and old rubiks brans reviews I did in there


Great idea! Done.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 23, 2020)

Add this to the the hardcore section,

Name: Unknown Brand fake Rubiks Brand cube that is literraly the worst thing in the world and i prefer a rubiks brand over
Price: $*∞* USD + shipping
Speed: So fast it can turn faster than gan x! it turns so fast it looks like it doesn't even turn (i wonder why)
Stablity: Most stable cube ive ever seen! it pops only like when you try to turn, which is much better than a gts3m
Corner cutting: it's so amazing the cube actually makes me feel like cutting the corner

I recommend this to anyone who wants to quit cubing, definately for cubers.

@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Qiyi Thunderclap Mini 4x4 (60mm)

Price: $12.95 on SCS
Shades: Black, White, Stickerless
Magnets: None
Tensions: Screws, pop of the center caps to tension
Springs: Working ones
Speed: Good
Stability: Good
Corner Cutting: Corner cuts 1 3/4 cubies, reverse corner cutting about 1/2 a cubie
Pops: I've had a couple pops, but should be okay if you aren't rough
Corner twisting: Haven't had a corner twist yet
Lockups: I do have some lockups, but part of that is probably my lack of setting it up


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Rubik’s Brand
> Price: £10 in most stores
> Magnets: None
> Tensions: Screws but can’t adjust
> ...



Is this the Rubik's speed cube or the Rubik's 2.0?



PetrusQuber said:


> I wanted to do a 4x4 review, but cannot identify the type, so... It’s an MFJS for sure, but it could be a Meilong, S, or whatever... It was in a Favnic box from Amazon, bought as a present, so can’t tell











[Help Thread] - "What cube is this?" The cube / puzzle identification thread


there have been a lot of threads for identifying cubes, so i thought why not put them all into one thread? Rules: 1. resize your picture (if any) 2. no spam. THIS IS NOT SANDBOX 3. Give as much description as possible or pictures of the mechanism. nobody could identify your cube if you...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## brododragon (Jan 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> After deleting the review post, if there aren’t any unanswered questions or guidelines not in the read before posting, probably delete your posts, like ‘that made me laugh’ ‘me too’ or it’ll get confusing, people replying to nonexistent posts.


Good point. Changed.


> Once I (@brododragon) have liked your review, you are encouraged to delete the review. If you feel your review is important to the conversation, felt free to keep the review. Also, if there is a comment not in the review, but part of the post, I suggest you edit out the post but keep the comment. Thanks!


----------



## brododragon (Jan 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Add this to the the hardcore section,
> 
> Name: Unknown Brand fake Rubiks Brand cube that is literraly the worst thing in the world and i prefer a rubiks brand over
> Price: $*∞* USD + shipping
> ...


I have a strange urge to buy that.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 23, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I have a strange urge to buy that.


To chuck at the wall when you get angry


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 25, 2020)

GAN 356 X Numerical IPG
Price: A lot of money
Magnets: 4 different setting (null,weak,medium,strong)
Tensions: Cannot be changed
Spring: Take out center cap take out spring, swap
Speed: Fast
Stability: Has anti-pop and no corner twists
Note: I don't actually like it, I prefer the GTS3M over it

@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 25, 2020)

Aosu WRM
Price: 64 in Australia, 42.99 in america
Magnets: about medium, most importanantly suits the way the cube turns
Tensions: easy to change, can't go wrong with a classic screw.
Size: 59 mms, perfect size for me, a lot nice than my 61 mm GTS2M
Speed: About medium, not extremely fast or slow. Its my friends so its not setup the way I would set it up.
Stability: Its a modern cube, doesn't pop, Corner cutting is pretty good, no corner twists
Feeling: Clicky, not as bubbly as the GTS2M, still bubbly, sound is quite high pithced,
Note: I haven't used this extensively, but Feliks uses it and I can tell it is a very good puzzle. personally I prefer the GTS2M over this. If there was a puzzle that felt like a Gts2m but was the size of the WRM I would main it without a thought

@GAN 356 X


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 25, 2020)

Shengshou Mr.m Pyraminx
Price: 9USD, 15AUD
Magnets: Strong but nice
Tensions: Easy to change
Size: Average pyra size (good)
Stability: Really good but tips fall off 1 in 20 solves.
Feeling: Really smooth and nice
Note: The frosted feeling looks weird but helps a lot with gripping the puzzle, I prefer practicing on this to the bell and am getting better stackmat times because picking up the puzzle is great. I average 4 on it compared to 4.5 on the bell.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 25, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> GAN 356 X Numerical IPG
> Price: A lot of money
> Magnets: 4 different setting (null,weak,medium,strong)
> Tensions: Cannot be changed
> ...


You can tension it
The numbers 0.6, 0.8, and 1.0 are the tensions


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 25, 2020)

Name: Yupo V2 M
Price: $7
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Moderate
Additional notes: Light, good corner cutting

@Cubingcubecuber

Name: MGC 2x2
Price: $10
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Unscrewing the screws and physically swapping the springs
Speed: Medium
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Exceptional corner cutting

@Cubingcubecuber

Name: Zhanlang M
Price: $16
Magnets: Weak
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Fine
Additional notes: Really really smooth

@Cubingcubecuber

Name: Gan 249 v2 M
Price: $18
Magnets: Very strong and bumpy
Tensions: GES, only one though
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Slow/Medium
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Very small, frosted plastic is slippery

@Cubingcubecuber

Name: Valk 2M
Price: $20
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Unscrewing the screws and physically swapping the springs
Speed: Moderate/Fast
Stability: Exceptionally stable
Additional notes: Very heavy feeling

@Cubingcubecuber 

Name: Wuxia M
Price: $24
Magnets: Very weak, barley noticeable
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Moderate
Stability: Meh
Additional notes: Terrible on loose tensions, ok corner cutting, bad on tight and medium tensions, DO NOT GET THIS CUBE

@Cubingcubecuber 

Name: Weipo M
Price: $27
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Moderate/Fast
Stability: Pretty stable
Additional notes: Really good for an older cube

@Cubingcubecuber 

I’ll do my pyras, skewbs, squan, and mega next


----------



## brododragon (Jan 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Rubik’s Brand 2.0
> Price: £10 in most stores
> Magnets: None
> Tensions: Screws but can’t adjust
> ...


Do you want this to go in the hardcore section?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @brododragon you haven't added this review get
> 
> 
> GAN 356 X said:
> ...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ll do a YJ Yulong v2 M review when my friend gets his in a few weeks.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

uh..... the aosu wrm is a 4x4


----------



## brododragon (Jan 27, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> uh..... the aosu wrm is a 4x4


Oh I'm dumb


----------



## brododragon (Jan 27, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Name: MGC 2x2
> Price: $10
> Magnets: Medium
> Tensions: Screws
> ...





Cubingcubecuber said:


> Name: Valk 2M
> Price: $20
> Magnets: Strong
> Tensions: Screws
> ...


These have already been done. If you want something changed, make a post about it.


PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll do a YJ Yulong v2 M review when my friend gets his in a few weeks.


Sorry, but @Cubingcubecuber just did.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 27, 2020)

With cues that are customisable the reviewer should put in their setup. then inside say the GTS3M there will be spoilers on diiferent compressions. Same with Gan X, someone might say it's unstable but its on null magnet


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 27, 2020)

Name: Gan 251m
Price: 35AUD
Magnets: Strong
Tensions: Many options (general gan stuff)
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Quite unstable but magnets help
Note: I use this as my main ever since I lost my Valk2m and I can achieve my average with this cube. It is very fast but slightly uncontrollable, and overall I would say that this is my favourite 2x2 since my Cubicle labs xinghen m which disappeared about 6 months ago.

@alexiscubing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2020)

brododragon said:


> These have already been done. If you want something changed, make a post about it.
> 
> Sorry, but @Cubingcubecuber just did.


I guess I could review the review...


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 27, 2020)

Can someone please review megaminxes especially the YJMGC and the Galaxy V2LM


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll do a YJ Yulong v2 M review when my friend gets his in a few weeks.





brododragon said:


> Sorry, but @Cubingcubecuber just did.





PetrusQuber said:


> I guess I could review the review...


@Cubingcubecuber reviewed the *Yupo* V2 M, YJs 2x2.
The *Yulong* V2 M 3x3 hasn't been reviewed yet.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 27, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> @Cubingcubecuber reviewed the *Yupo* V2 M, YJs 2x2.
> The *Yulong* V2 M 3x3 hasn't been reviewed yet.


These conversations really show how unlearned I am in cubing


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jan 27, 2020)

Name: YLM Squan M
Price: $10
Magnets: Strong/Medium(I added magnets into the edges)
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Very fast
Stability: Stable
Additional notes: Bad corner cutting, great edge cutting

@Cubingcubecuber

Name: Galaxy v2M mega
Price: $30
Magnets: Medium
Tensions: Screws
Springs: Not adjustable
Speed: Medium/Slowish
Stability: Very stable
Additional notes: Smooth, good corner cutting 

@Cubingcubecuber


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll do a YJ Yulong v2 M review when my friend gets his in a few weeks.


I wish that I had cubing friends that I saw often.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

Is it OK to review cubes that others have already reviewed? I think its a good idea to get a different idea from different people, who use different methods, have different turning styles, use different methods, and average different times. I'm gonna start adding my average and method and turning style if I remember at the bottom of each review, to make a bit of a 'reviewer profile' which will help better the quality of my reviews


----------



## brododragon (Jan 28, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is it OK to review cubes that others have already reviewed? I think its a good idea to get a different idea from different people, who use different methods, have different turning styles, use different methods, and average different times. I'm gonna start adding my average and method and turning style if I remember at the bottom of each review, to make a bit of a 'reviewer profile' which will help better the quality of my reviews


That sounds like a really good idea. I approve.

P.S. that last sentence made me feel like a dictator or something.

Edit: 


GAN 356 X said:


> *who use different methods*, have different turning styles, *use different methods,*


I'm going to make a wild guess and say you're tired.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Jan 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That sounds like a really good idea. I approve.
> 
> P.S. that last sentence made me feel like a dictator or something.
> 
> ...


Yep I am very tired after a 3 day comp with late nights and early mornings. Hardly went outside during the comp too. I'm exhasuted tbh and have a mild headache


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I wish that I had cubing friends that I saw often.


Make some then! Only one out of three people who cubes at school learnt to solve it without me teaching them


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Jan 28, 2020)

I disagree with the GTS3M/WoRM review, it say extremely stable but mine has popped during solves. What do you have the springs at?

Also the WoRM has alt springs andd 9 clicks


----------



## brododragon (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I disagree with the GTS3M/WoRM review, it say extremely stable but mine has popped during solves. What do you have the springs at?
> 
> Also the WoRM has alt springs andd 9 clicks


What do you propose it's changed to?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What do you propose it's changed to?


Seperate reviews


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Make some then! Only one out of three people who cubes at school learnt to solve it without me teaching them


noone is serious about cubing as far as i know at school


----------



## brododragon (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> noone is serious about cubing as far as i know at school


Same here. I being my cube to school the other day (a cheap Amazon cube) and this one kids just tried to flex on my by unassembling the cube.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Seperate reviews


Whose going to make that review?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Whose going to make that review?


i can do gts3m but who owns worm


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> i can do gts3m but who owns worm


Me


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> noone is serious about cubing as far as i know at school


Same.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 2, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I disagree with the GTS3M/WoRM review, it say extremely stable but mine has popped during solves. What do you have the springs at?
> 
> Also the WoRM has alt springs andd 9 clicks



I've never had any pops on my GTS3M, how loose do you have it? I have it at the highest spring setting, but it's still pretty fast


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I've never had any pops on my GTS3M, how loose do you have it? I have it at the highest spring setting, but it's still pretty fast


8 th click as well and stock tensions


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 3, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> noone is serious about cubing as far as i know at school


Theres only like 2 here, but one isn't serious at all and averages 1:20 wish, and the other is @Iwannaganx who has taken a break from cubing so rn its rly just me


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 3, 2020)

At my school there are over 5 competitive cubers.
2 are sub 10
1 is rly good at 4x4 (sub 35) 11 on 3x3
I am one
one averages high 19s
4 or so average between 25 and 40


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> At my school there are over 5 competitive cubers.
> 2 are sub 10
> 1 is rly good at 4x4 (sub 35) 11 on 3x3
> I am one
> ...


I wish


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 4, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> At my school there are over 5 competitive cubers.
> 2 are sub 10
> 1 is rly good at 4x4 (sub 35) 11 on 3x3
> I am one
> ...


I don’t even go to school but if I did I would definitely recruit some people.


----------



## ChocoBlocko (Feb 6, 2020)

YJ Yulong V2 M

Price: $7.60 on The Cubicle with discount code
Shades: Black or Stickerless (Bright)
Magnets: Weak, probably could be a bit stronger tbh
Speed: Not extremely fast, not slow either
Stability: Stable
Corner Cutting: Corner cutting is not great, probably 30-35 degrees, reverse corner cutting is ok, maybe like 25-30
Pops: Never pops on factory tensions
Corner twisting: I've used it for 2 months amd only got 1 corner twist
Lock ups: It locks up a bit but it isnt a huge problem

@ChocoBlocko


----------



## brododragon (Feb 6, 2020)

ChocoBlocko said:


> Price: $7.60 on The Cubicle with discount code


Wait. What’s there’s cubicle discount codes? What are they?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2020)

So basically, they’re like Easter Eggs hidden mostly in youtube channels, which gives you discount, and shows support for that channel. One for the Cubicle is jrcuber.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Feb 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait. What’s there’s cubicle discount codes? What are they?


They have 7% ones on their email newsletter


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait. What’s there’s cubicle discount codes? What are they?



Pockets for ColorfulPockets


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

You could make a discount code section and have it for a bunch of different cube stores.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 6, 2020)

*cough*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> *cough*


Oh, sorry lol


----------



## ChocoBlocko (Feb 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait. What’s there’s cubicle discount codes? What are they?


JRCUBER, POCKETS, LaZer0MonKey, BLUE all 5% off, Also in my review you said im BlockoChoco, I added my name to the review now


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 7, 2020)

A


ChocoBlocko said:


> JRCUBER, POCKETS, LaZer0MonKey, BLUE all 5% off, Also in my review you said im BlockoChoco, I added my name to the review now


And Brody the Cuber has a discount code too which I have forgotten


----------



## ChocoBlocko (Feb 8, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> A
> 
> And Brody the Cuber has a discount code too which I have forgotten


Oh yeah true


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 8, 2020)

SpeedSolving Community

Summry: A bunch of kids wantin better prices

@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## ProStar (Feb 8, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> SpeedSolving Community
> 
> Summry: A bunch of kids wantin better prices
> 
> @DerpBoiMoon



I'd like to add to his review:

Summary: A bunch of kids wanting better prices that can't spell


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 10, 2020)

name: unkown branded promotional mario+rabbids invasion picture cube from KZone (an australian/new zealand kids magazine)
price: you can't give a price to pain
stab litly: you had to bring this up didn't you?
cornercutting: i wish this had sticker so then i could peel them off and actually solve this stupid piece of trash!

rating: 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

its even better than the unkown fake rubiks brand!

if you want to quit, get one of it here

@DerpBoiMoon


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 23, 2020)

i vote for a new section, cube shops


----------



## brododragon (Feb 23, 2020)

Done


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 24, 2020)

dailypuzzles.com.au

Pro's
Good customer service, ships fast?

Con
Lack of stock


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 24, 2020)

@speedcubecomau
Pro's 
Sells stickers
stocks almost any puzzle
Good reward system
Cheap prices
Good customer service

Con's
They always discontinue customline for some reason


----------



## brododragon (Mar 26, 2020)

Updated.


----------



## AGuy27 (Jul 11, 2020)

Rubik's Brand Mini

Price: $5 on amazon
Shades: stickered
Magnets: nonexistent
Speed: Can not turn
Stability: Very stable, the only good thing about the cube.
Corner Cutting: Struggles to do 0 degrees cornercutting
Pops: Never pops
Corner twisting: no
Lock ups: The only thing this cube will ever do, it might be quiet but you will want to throw this cube in a volcano after only 1 solve, it can barely do any turns.
This cube scarred me for life and it ruins the name of mini cubes. I can't see how anyone would want to buy this trash.
@AGuy27


----------



## NeoBridgeburn (Jul 12, 2020)

*What looks sort of like a QiYi Degenerator cube*
Price: 350 BDT on Daraz + 50 BDT shipping
Shades: weird tile things
Magnets: N/A
Springs:It doesnt have springs 
Screws: It doesnt have screws
Speed: uuuuummm... Atleast it tried?
Corner Cutting: 0.00012332434344 degrees
Pops: I literally have never seen the inside of this cube or the piece design. Someone help me.
Corner twisting: No
Lock ups: 100% of the time
*Never buy this unless you want something to make you want to quit cubing. *


----------

